# My Mickacoo Kids Are Coming!!!!



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

I am SO EXCITED that I can hardly contain myself!!!! My MickaCoo boys are supposed to begin their journey in a few hours!!! I am ecstatic, nervous, and anxious, all rolled into one. I can't wait to pull those cuties out of that box and welcome them into my family. 

Elizabeth has been so wonderful every step of the way and such a pleasure to talk to. I hope in the future I am able to adopt several more pigeons from MickaCoo. 

I hope that others will consider giving some of these babies in need a forever home (or even a foster home!), as well. Elizabeth and her crew can only do so much for these guys with the limited amount of space that they have, but if more foster homes and adoptive homes could band together, more pigeons could be spared from euthanasia. 

Pictures and videos (if I can figure out how to get them from my phone to here) to come!!!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Good luck  I can imagine your excitement


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I am so glad for you and I have a message into Elizabeth too but she has not answered it as of yet-just put it in a few hours ago and I am interested in Pablo and I hope he is available and that would make room for the one in jail and I will take him too if they can get him out of jail and ship both of them to me---but we will see how this goes---I am excited just thinking about this but I have not heard yet..I can't seem to e-mail on the McCoo address and I don't know what the problem is because I am not good with computers or pictures as of yet---but I am going to learn...Glad your boys are coming...c.hert


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks, C. Hert! I'm sure she will write back to you when time allows. It's wonderful that you're willing to take in special needs pigeons! Good luck, I'd love to hear the outcome!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I have some additional space in the back of my loft about 5.7 or 6.8 I forget now but anyway I am thinking about turning it into a special needs loft and I am trying to design it now but it would take up my private space in the garage but later when I can maybe I can get one of those A.Sheds or something to put my garden tools into then I will have some room for myself again until next enlargement So far I am thinking of putting a sliding door 24 inches in the middle the faces the main loft and this would open up the whole loft on the mens side and then put a bank of windows on the end of it inside the garage and of course this section would be insulated and I have already bought 15 (2x4) just to start the flooring with insulation and hard wood oak smooth and sides and ceiling and a new fan that thrills aroung and vents and and and---ramps---this goes on but it is really fun to design especially at this time of year--I have a closed loft--so we will see but I am sure glad about your pretty birds coming and just waiting for her reply..c.hert


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

I also adpoted 2 ,think they are being shipped with yours!!!! good luck with your new birds. alex


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

When we all get our birds we will be happy campers and know its for a good cause..She has not cntacted me yet...c.hert


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

C. Hert, hang in there! I know that she has soooo many birds to care for right now and I'm sure she is very busy. I bet she'll respond as soon as she gets a chance to. Your setup sounds really cool! And you sound exactly like I do when I have plans to build or modify something! I get so excited and hundreds of ideas flow through my head, so much that I have a tough time sleeping sometimes!! Well, it's very commendable that you want to take on birds that many others would overlook. 

Alex, which ones are you adopting?! Are you as stoked as I am?! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

RachelsaurusRex: I know you are "stoked" new word for me..about loft building because you are in the mist of it yourself with that beautiful building you got--I hope you are the same person thats why I wrote that to you about the extra loft space...I hope Alex comes on here and shares with you how he is "stoked" about his new pigeons coming..c.hert


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL! It's a good word! I'm not sure that I'm the person you are thinking of, though...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It doesn.t matter and they are out there somewhere building a beautiful loft---Lol..
c.hert


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

Cant wait for my birds to arrive today! I wanted to adopt Bandit (helmit) but his mate willnt ship well. So I am adpoting 2 Kings Rio and Roxy.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

AHHHH!!!! I just picked them up from the PO!!! I thought I was going to have an anxiety attack waiting in line!!!! I'm in the car now, can't wait to bust them out of this box!!!!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh I am so happy for you RachelsaurusRex and I hope I have that same experience real soon--maybe a week or two--waiting on the results of the appication and pictures..Yepee for you and the birdies......When you get it home all you are going to do is prepare its place and look at it ...have a cup of tea too......good for youf....c.hert


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

PICTURES PLEASE?


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol, I had to go back to work but I promise I'll take some when I get home!

C. Hert, good luck with your app and everything! I hope you get some cuties, too!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

When I do I think I will grab a young one with a cell or something and try to post a picture but we won.t count on this for now----just getting excited ---and I sure have some time to wait and you be sure to put your feet up and just look at your birdie--toe nails all intact and two eyes and a good beak to eat with and have your favorite tea-so very happy for you...If you want to see a beautiful video as you are relaxing after your day go to : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tRP3o-tSMc for a nice person gave me the address and it was done by someone else other than this person who gave it to me the address...I actually got tears in my eyes and those birds are so special and beautiful and enjoy it with your tea after your days work......c.hert


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Yay for ADOPTERS!!!*

Thank you SO much to RachelSaurusRex & NYBOY for adopting Austin and Spot and Roxy and Rio!!! Yay!!!!! I'm SO glad they are HOME safe with such wonderful adopters to love and appreciate them. Without you, they'd have to have been euthanized.

And thank you very much c.hert! I've got your info and will get back to you just as soon as I can. I've got a couple of other adopters in process ahead of you but I WILL get to you! And Pablo is doing very well- his wound was surgically closed and is healing great.

MickaCoo* has placed 51 rescued pigeons and doves with 17 adopters in just the past 3 months!

_(*And when I say MickaCoo, there is some volunteer help but mostly- it's MickaMe.)_


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update ...c.hert


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear all these great news!!! Congratulations to the new parents!! and thank you to you Elizabeth for doing all this work.

Ivette


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Elizabeth, MickaYou are AWESOME!!!! I love these guys so much already, and I think Francis does, too! 

Pics, as promised! I'm still trying to figure out how to upload all 5000 videos I took, lol!


















Francis









Mr.Buxton (the pij formerly known as Austin)









Speck (the pij formerly known as Spot)


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

They are beautiful birds you have and I am getting excited ..c.hert


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you!!! Here's another! 









Obviously those other birds aren't pigeons! The boys have been on the ground, pecking around with the chickens. Buxton even bathed in the heated water bowl that the chickens use during winter, haha. Needless to say, I switched it out for the big galvanized drinker, but I'll make sure I put out a water pan with bath salts for them! The chickens run for the hills when the pigeons fly, and on the ground everybody is curious about eachother but nobody will get too close! So far, so GREAT! They really just moved right in and made themselves at home!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Not to put a dent in your happiness but I would not house pigeons or even on the same ground with chickens or turkeys because there are some diseases that chickens get that can be transferred to pigeons and be fatal to the pigeons just so you know and can do some research on this subject--then you will know too......c.hert


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

I've done quite a bit of research on the subject. I've talked to several other people who house them together. If I thought for one second I was putting any of them in danger, I wouldn't have done it. I'm honestly not worried about it. I appreciate your concern, though!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

But your birds are sure beautiful...glad you have them and they arrived safe--thanks for the pictures....and I just know like you say there are more pictures...c.hert


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Yay!!! Hooray!!!*

Everybody deserves a HOME! 

I'm SO glad that Mr. Buxton and Speck and Francis have one thanks to YOU, RachelSaurusRex!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> I've done quite a bit of research on the subject. I've talked to several other people who house them together. If I thought for one second I was putting any of them in danger, I wouldn't have done it. I'm honestly not worried about it. I appreciate your concern, though!


Ditto that!


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey, if it weren't for you and everything that you do they would have had no chance at a home! So thanks to YOU!


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Rachael, 

I am just smiling when I look at your pictures I am so happy they have a good home with you and if it were not for you, they would not have had a chance!!! I had the pleasure of fostering your Mr. Buxton (formally groovy Austin Powers) for a breif period, he was just the cutest little guy and he used to put all the Big Kings right into place in my Aviary, he has a great spirit! 

Thank You and endless JOY to you!
Cheryl


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Aw  thank you so much! He is such an adorable, sweet little booger! I can't wait to spend more time with them and get to know them better! My little Francis seems so ecstatic to have new pals, and I'm just as happy! He's definitely very spirited! He's got no absolutely no fear of the chickens, it's so cute. I'm going to put a bath pan out for them today and I bet he'll be the first one to jump in! Thank you for looking after him when you did! Though we get a handful of pigeons at my shelter each year, I never realized that there are sooooo many in need. Now that I know, it really warms my heart that there are such wonderful, compassionate people to help them!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You did a wonderful thing saving their lives. They look beautiful and so happy. I am sure you will enjoy them for a long time to come.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wonderful pics! Congratulations on the adoption!


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you, both, very much!

I took so many pictures today that I had to create a Flickr account! Eventually, I will create an album here, but if anyone wants to see them in the meantime the address is http://www.flickr.com/photos/rachelfromtheblacklagoon/


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Those pictures are very pretty-you take pretty pictures and those cats are beautiful too and enjoyed seeing them on the flickr...c.hert


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you very much! My boyfriend actually took the pictures of the cats, Milner and Meatball, but I took the others. There are still a ton of them loading as I type this so check back in about 15 minutes to see more!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I will...thanks ...c.hert


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos and beautiful birds and cats! Thank you for sharing them with us, and please keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you! Oh, you guys are gonna get sick of all the pictures and videos (as soon as I figure that out!), just you wait and see!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't think so. We love pictures. Your birds are beautiful.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

I love these happy endings where pij are concerned. Elizabeth and Mickacoo are simply the best. So glad you gave these guys a beautiful, forever home!


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

They're doing SO WELL! They get along great and all have their little spots picked out. They have no fear of the chickens, but know when to get out of the way. The chickens have been great with them, too. There are two, Chairy and Pterri, my little brats, that will chase the pigeons off from time to time, but for the most part everybody minds their business. FINALLY this weekend, we're expanding the coop by doubling the size of the run (outdoor part)! They're all going to love it!


----------

